# Looking for good investment companies in NZ



## Paisley Borg (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi,

Could someone please recommend some good investment companies I can talk to in NZ?

Looking for someone that will be able to give me financial advise, provide various options for investments, retirement planning, unit trusts, etc etc and produce great returns 

kind regards
PB


----------



## Paisley Borg (Sep 18, 2015)

Pls private msg me if this is a topic that should not be discussed in public. thank you.


----------

